# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Tepeltattoeage

## zwepper

Ik heb een dubbelzijdige borstreconstructie ondergaan en ben nu toe aan de laatste stap. Heel graag zou ik ervaringen lezen van vrouwen die na een borstreconstructie een tepel en tepelhof hebben laten tattoeëren.

----------

